# quick walk out



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Was bored out my skull. So decided on a quick walk out with the antler catty. Spotted this dove and shot it with alliance 105 bands and a 9.5mm steel. You can see where it entered. Did some proper damage and almost came out behind its neck


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Good shot nice kill


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

luckky,i cant wait to go pigeon hunting tonight!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Didnt know alliance bands were strong enough for a belly shot o.o


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Individual said:


> Didnt know alliance bands were strong enough for a belly shot o.o


Ive killed loads with them, there plenty strong enough for shooting at small game, shot pheasant, rabbit, pigeon, dove and magpies with them


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice shot ... always glad to hear of another satisfied Alliance user!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Cheers mate, i will never use theraband again, they might not be as fast, but they are still plenty powerful enough for hunting, not just that but there cheap, dont need cutting and last longer than any other flatbands ive tried, cant beat them imo


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

what size are they and link?


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

BunnyBlaster said:


> what size are they and link?


http://www.amazon.com/Alliance-Sterling-Ergonomically-Correct-25055/dp/B0017LP44I/ref=sr_1_1?s=office-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1390860706&sr=1-1&keywords=alliance+sterling+105


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Always glad to see people hunting with naturals.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

dang they are cheap ill have to try them out tks for the link  and nice shot mate


----------

